# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Allah Batıla Sapmayalım Diye, Kur'an ı Ben Açıkladım Diyor.

## halukgta

Bizler acaba Kuran ı anlayabilmek adına, hangimiz çaba harcıyoruz? Yoksa biz Kuran ı anlayamayız, onu alimler, veli insanlar anlar diyerek, Kuran ı anlamayı başkalarına mı bıraktık. İşte bu sorunun cevabını eğer, akıl ve Kuran merkezli veremiyorsak, gittiğimiz yolun doğruluğundan asla emin olamayız. Bir arkadaşımız bu sorunun cevabını, hala kafasında doğru bulamadığından olsa gerek, bana şöyle sitemli bir cevap yazmış.

Anlaşılamayan Kur'an'ı Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK uzun uzun anlatınca anladık. Allah'ın Resulü okumamış cahilin teki olduğu için anlatamazdı , Allah buna bu yüzden izin vermemişti ..

Bizler önce şunu asla unutmamalıyız, Kuran ı Allah batıla ve hurafeye sapmayalım diye, bizzat kendisinin açıkladığını, nice örneklerle Kuran da izah ettiğini söylüyor. Bir örnek. SONRA ONU AÇIKLAMAKTA BİZE AİTTİR. (Kıyame suresi 19) Benim ne haddime ki, Kuran ı açıkladığımı söyleyebileyim. Allah dinin anası, temeli olan muhkem ayetlerini açıkladıktan sonra, bir başkasının bu görevi üstlenmesi ne haddine. Hâşâ Allah kullarına hükümlerini anlatamadı, açıklayamadı da, bunu elçisi mi başardı, bunu da mı akıl edemiyoruz. Bu düşüncelerle Allah ın elçisini ön plana çıkartırken, Allah a yaptığımız saygısızlığın farkında mısınız?

Allah uzun uzun ve birçok ayetlerle Kuran ı nice örneklerle ben açıkladım diyor. Eğer Allah ın bu ayetlerini, verdiği bu bilgileri görmezden gelip üstünü örtersek, bizlerin Kuran gerçekleri ile buluşup, gönül gözümüzü açmamız asla mümkün olmayacaktır. 

Bu arkadaşımızın sanki benim, Allah ın resulünü devre dışı bırakıyormuşum izlenimi verdiği sözlerini kınıyorum. Hiç kimse Allah ın elçisini devre dışı bırakamaz, onu görmezden gelemez. Ama hiç kimse, Allah ın elçisine vermediği bir yetkiyi de vermeye çalışamaz. Allah ın resulüne, nispet etmem mümkün olmayan bir düşünceyi, benim söylediğimi ima etmesini, Allah a havale ediyorum. Allah benim düşüncelerimi biliyor.

Elbette Allah ın elçisi, Allah ın verdiği hikmetle/ilimle, Kuran ı en iyi anlayandır ve topluma tebliğ edip anlatandır. Bunda şüphe yok. Ama PEYGAMBERİMİZ, ALLAH IN AYETLERİ ANLAŞILMIYOR OLUP DA, ANLAŞILIR HALE GETİRMİŞ DEĞİLDİR. Allah ın elçisi gelen ayetlerle, daha önceki kitaplarda indirilmiş ayetler arasındaki farkı anlatıp açıklayıp, kitaplar arasında nesih edilme nedenlerini topluma izah ve ikna etmiş ve toplumu Kuran gerçekleri ile buluşturmuştur. Çünkü Allah Maide suresi 101. ayetinde, Kuran indirilirken kafanıza takılan konular olursa, indirilirken sorun size nedenlerini açıklarız diyor. Çünkü bazı konuların daha önceki kitaplarda, daha farklı olduğunu gören toplum, tedirgin oluyor ve Allah ın elçisine sorular soruyormuş. Allah da bunun açıklamasını getiriyor ve diyor ki, buna benzer sorularınız varsa, ayetler indirilirken sorun, daha sonra sormayın, çükü Allah bu konulardan söz etmeyerek bağışlamış, vazgeçmiştir. İşte Allah ın elçisi bunlara açıklık getiriyor ve ümmetine anlatıp, izah ederek onları ikna ediyor.

Ne yazık ki günümüzde, Allah ın elçisine iftira atarcasına, günümüze ulaşan ve Allah ın elçisinin sözleridir diye nakledilen tüm hadislerin, peygamberimize ait olduğunu söylemekten çekinmiyoruz. Kuran ile çelişmesi bizleri hiç tedirgin bile etmiyor. Hükümlerin Kuran dan onay alması gerektiğini düşünen bile yok. Allah muhkem ayetlerini, birçok ayetinde açıkladık, izah ettik ki anlayasınız dedikçe, birileri hala emin olmadığımız bilgilerin, Peygamberimize ait olduğunda ısrar etmektedir. 

Hatırlayınız Allah, emin olmadığınız bilginin ardına düşmeyin diye birçok kez uyardığı halde, rivayetlere tevatür yoluyla günümüze gelmiş bilgilerle İslam ı ve Kur an ı anlamamız gerektiğini, hala nasıl söyleriz ve inanırız bunu anlamakta güçlük çekiyorum. Ben Allah ın elçisine, okumamış cahil demekten Rabbime sığınırım ve asla böyle bir şey söylemeyeceğim gibi, söyleyenlerle de mücadele ediyorum, Rabbim şahittir.

Acaba Allah ın elçisine cahillik yakıştırmasını kimler yapıyor, isterseniz gelin ona bakalım. Ben mi diyorum, yoksa bana söylemediğim sözleri isnat edenler mi cahil diyor, Allah ın elçisine. Allah Kuran da elçisinin, ÜMMİ olduğunu söylüyor ve ÜMMİ kelimesini de birçok ayette ne anlama geldiğini açıklıyor. Bu açıklamalar sonunda, elçisinin hiç bir ehli kitaba tabi olmadığını, Allah ın gerçek, doğru, batıl ve hurafe karışmamış inancının arayışı içinde olduğunu bildiriyor. 

Peki, günümüz FIKIH inancının ve bölünmüş mezheplerin inancı ne diyor ÜMMİ kelimesine? Ümmi okuma yazma bilmeyen anlamındadır, peygamberimiz anasından doğduğu gibiydi, okuma yazmada bilmezdi. Peki, okuma yazma bilmeyen bir insana ne denir? Kime sorarsanız sorun böyle insana cahil denir. Ama gönülleri el vermediği için, hem okuma yazma bilmiyordu diyorlar, ama cahil demekten kaçınıyorlar. 

Yani aslında Allah ın elçisine cahil diyen, bizzat kendileri. Hâlbuki Peygamberimiz okuma yazma biliyordu, hatta yaşadığı dönemde, en güvenilen bir insandı ve ticaretle uğraşıyordu. Ticaretle uğraşan bir insanın, nasıl okuma yazma bilmediğini söyleriz. Allah okuma yazma bilmeyen bir elçiyi, neden göndersin? Bakın bizzat kendileri Allah ın elçisine iftira atıyorlar, ama kendi yanlışlarını fark edemiyorlar.

Allah birçok ayetinde, bizlerin düşünmesini emreder. Peki, neden bunu yapmamızı ister bizlerden? Sizin anlamanız için, düşünmenize gerek yok, elçim size anlatır açıklar demiyor. Çünkü düşünmeyi başkalarına bırakırsak, eğriyle doğruyu asla ayıramayız ve bizleri Allah ile aldatanlar emellerine ulaşırlar. Eğer bizler, Allah ın muhkem ayetlerini okuduğumuzda anlayamayacak olsaydık, Allah onlarca kez, AYETLERİM ÜZERİNDE DÜŞÜN, AKLINI KULLAN EY KULLARIM DER MİYDİ? Anlayamasaydık, siz anlayamazsınız onun için elçim sizlere anlaşılır hale getirecek derdi. Kuran ın hiç bir ayetinde böyle bir hüküm yoktur. Ne yazık ki batıl inançlarımızı aklamak adına, kelimelere öyle anlamlar yüklüyoruz ki, Kuran ın tamamına ters düşmesi, bizleri hiç etkilemiyor. 

Bu hatayı ne yazık ki hiç düşünmeden sürekli yapıyoruz. Eğer bizler okuduğumuzda, muhkem ayetlerin özüne vakıf olamayıp anlayamasaydık, Allah ın elçisi bu ayetleri bizlerin anlayacağı şekilde bizlere yazılı kayda aldırıp ulaştırmaz mıydı? Neden sağlığında tıpkı Kuran ayetlerini tek tek yazdırdığı gibi onları yazdırmamıştır. Neden yüzlerce yıl sonra kayda alınma gereği duyulmuştur diye lütfen düşünelim. HEM NEDEN ALLAH BİZLERİN ANLAYAMAYACAĞI ŞEKLİYLE MUHKEM AYETLERİNİ GÖNDERİP, BİZDEN HESAP SORSUN. Adı üstünde muhkem, yani şüphe duyulmayacak kadar açık ve anlaşılır anlamında. Allah bu ayetlerin anlaşılabilmesi için, bizleri rivayet bilgilere muhtaç bırakır mı? Bunu damı akıl edemiyoruz.

Bizler ne yaparsak yapalım, aynı şeyleri yüzlerce kez yazıp konuyu gündeme getirsek bile, bizler eğer Kuran ile bir bağ kuramadıysak, bu gerçekleri fark etmemizde mümkün olmayacaktır. Farkında olmadan, Allah ın nuruna öyle saygısızlıklar yapıyoruz ki, gerçeklerin önüne yüksek duvarları ellerimizle örüyoruz.


Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK


https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

